# spalted maple platter



## DKMD (May 29, 2012)

I bought some platter blanks at the Nashville turning symposium in January. Instead of shipping them back to Oklahoma, I left them at my sister's house so that she could drive them to Oklahoma when she came out to visit. Well, she's been here for several days, and I turned her a platter out of one of the blanks as a thank you.

This is about 13" across and 1.5 inches deep. It's finished with spray acrylic(Krylon rattle can). In hindsight, a little oil might have popped the curl a bit better, but she likes it the way it is.

Comments, criticism, and suggestions always appreciated.

[attachment=6167]


----------



## JMC (May 29, 2012)

There is definately a lot goin on, nice piece of wood.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 29, 2012)

Beautiful! Looks like a cookie that someone took a bite out of


----------



## davidgiul (May 30, 2012)

What did you say you do for a living? That is a nice piece of work
Dave


----------



## bench1holio (May 30, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> Beautiful! Looks like a cookie that someone took a bite out of



that was my first thought also!


beautiful peice david!


----------



## txpaulie (May 30, 2012)

Very well done!

Looks like it could have been kinda punky, any of the shavings NOT come off as sawdust..?:i_dunno:

p


----------



## Dane Fuller (May 30, 2012)

Very nice, Keller. I love the spalting.


----------



## DKMD (May 30, 2012)

Thanks to all! Dave, I'm a 'slicer and dicer' as Kevin describes it(Ortho surgeon)... It's not so different from woodworking at times!

Paulie, there was a little punkiness near the burly area, but I soaked it with shellac before the final cuts and did a fair bit of the 80 grit finish cut... If it hadn't been so pretty, I would have thrown this piece away.

As for the bite out of the piece, perhaps Jimmy handled this wood before I bought it!


----------



## davidgiul (May 30, 2012)

quote='DKMD' pid='22834' dateline='1338399514']
Thanks to all! Dave, I'm a 'slicer and dicer' as Kevin describes it(Ortho surgeon)... It's not so different from woodworking at times!

Paulie, there was a little punkiness near the burly area, but I soaked it with shellac before the final cuts and did a fair bit of the 80 grit finish cut... If it hadn't been so pretty, I would have thrown this piece away.

As for the bite out of the piece, perhaps Jimmy handled this wood before I bought it!
[/quote]
I take it that you are careful with the knives(wood turning) since your fingers are your liveliehood
If Jimmie had got a hold of this wood it would be gone. He doesn't leave leftovers.:davidguil:


----------



## Mike1950 (May 30, 2012)

Jimmy leaves leftovers but they are not very desirable............


----------

